# Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

*Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Sukultan (9. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Ich bin an PC-Spielen interessiert, nicht an PC-Spiele-Redakteuren. Außerdem bin ich auch schon viel zu alt für ein Groupie 

Obwohl ich den Film "Groupies Forever" ("The Banger Sisters"), mit den beiden nicht mehr ganz so jungen Mädchen Goldie Hawn und Susan Sarandon, sehr gut finde...


----------



## El_Cativo (9. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Ja Mann, lasst uns einen Rossi PC-Games Redakteur Groupie Kult aufbauen....
Dann will ich aber auch ne Burtchen Actionfigur haben


----------



## Hombre3000 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Von zam weiss man ja leider genug


----------



## Michael-Miggi (9. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*



			
				Hombre3000 am 09.04.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Von zam weiss man ja leider genug




Wenn sowas jetzt kommt hab ich 10 Jahre meines Lebens verschwendet indem ich zu lange dass Bild von RR im dunklen Keller vewahrt habe....   

PS: Wartet noch 1 Woche *schnell eBay klick*


----------



## Mothman (9. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Haha, wenn die Umfrage-Ergebnisse so bleiben, dann viel  Spaß beim Finden der Entscheidung.   



> Ja, das würde die Bindung zum Heft intensivieren!	35,3 %
> 
> Nein, die sollen nur ihren Job machen!	29,4 %
> 
> Von mir aus, aber es ist kein Muss.	35,3 %



Da soll mal einer schlauer draus werden....

Ich pers. hab 3. angekreuzt, da es mir eigentlich echt egal ist. Ich würde einen derartigen Artikel wohl lesen, aber wäre er nicht da, würde ich ihn auch nicht vermissen..


----------



## jetztnicht (10. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*



			
				Mothman am 09.04.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, wenn die Umfrage-Ergebnisse so bleiben, dann viel  Spaß beim Finden der Entscheidung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso! und das mt der entscheidung wird nicht schwer, wenns auch nur 9999 stellen nachm komma ist, die mehrheit gewinnt ^^


----------



## Phade (10. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Früher hätte mich das mal sehr interessiert, aber durch die extrem hohe Fluktuation an Redakteueren in den letzten Jahren sind Namen und Gesichter der Tester doch ohnehin austauschbar geworden.

Was ich aber tatsächlich super fände wäre eine letzte Seite, auf der gezeigt wird, was die "Ehemaligen" heute so machen, ähnlich wie im "Stern".



Spoiler



War da nicht mal einer dabei, der statt Spiele zu testen Westernromane schreiben wollte?


----------



## Boesor (10. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Früher ist RR in der Leserbriefecke schon fuchsig geworden wenn mal eine private Frage gestellt wurde (ok, bei den Heiratsanträgen an Fr. Fröhlich, ehemals Maueröder verständlicherweise), jetzt schütten die uns fast damit zu...


----------



## HitmanFan (16. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*



			
				Phade am 10.04.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher hätte mich das mal sehr interessiert, aber durch die extrem hohe Fluktuation an Redakteueren in den letzten Jahren sind Namen und Gesichter der Tester doch ohnehin austauschbar geworden.
> 
> Was ich aber tatsächlich super fände wäre eine letzte Seite, auf der gezeigt wird, was die "Ehemaligen" heute so machen, ähnlich wie im "Stern".
> 
> ...




Richtig, das wär echt cool!


----------



## ich98 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Mir ist total egal, welche Unterhosen RR trägt, wie sich Burtchen seinen Kaffee macht und wer morgen zu spät kommt und am miesesten kochen kann.   

Ein zwei Infos sind ja ok, aber jetzt noch mehr   

Wie wärs wieder mit 100%tige Konzentration aufs Heft?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Über weibliche Redis / Mitarbeiter ja. 
Über männliche Redis / Mitarbeiter ganz klar und entschieden NEIN!

Okay, ich sollte die Forderung eher bei "Play Vanilla" stellen.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## AgeLer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

Ich finde es im Moment eig gut so wie es ist, mehr Infos im Heft über die Redakteure fänd ich aber auch nicht schlimm  . Viel besser wäre allerdings, wenn die Redakteure und Mitarbeitier sich mehr in der Community beteiligen würden


----------



## black-diablo (16. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*

ich will ganz viel ueber die erfahren.
hobbys, familie oder obse vegetarier sind etc...
vorallem ueber den rainer...ja der rainer


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie gerne mehr über die Redakteure und Mitarbeiter der PC Games erfahren?*



			
				black-diablo am 16.04.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ..............................
> vorallem ueber den rainer...ja der rainer



Was liese sich schon über einen Mythos herausfinden, was unserem geistigen Abbild von seiner Göttlichkeit NICHT abträglich wäre?

Man sollte Legenden (auch urzeitliche) ruhen lassen, lehrt uns die Geschichte (bspw. von Blairwitch   ).


----------

